# Positives About Purchasing In Pennsylvania? Retiring There? Remote Wooded Cabin?



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Was raised right across the water from New York City, so I know all about cold winters- moved out west to AZ in my 20's to start a business and buy a small ranch- now I find myself needing a change some 20 years later- I am SICK of the ugly arid landscape and miss the change of seasons- I'm very self sufficient and frugal- drama free, debt free and am tired of the blistering long summers- thinking about cashing out and buying my remote cabin in the woods next to some sort of state or game lands where I can hike out my door, wear camo and carry my weapon on my hip just in case- looking for a remote location where the cost of living is lower, tornadoes are nonexistent or minimal and I won't be hasseled by government over reach- I was told that Pennsylvania might be a good option tax-wise....I want to find my camo wearing, pickup driving, sasquatch hunting friends where I can start over and create the life that remains on my bucket list- daylight is burning- would love to hear any suggestions or input from others that can help me in any way with my plan- Thanks to all!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally have lived my entire life in the South.
Down here we like freedom, liberty, and hate government. Remember 1861?

There are some places down here that don't get "blistering hot". Western North Carolina, or Upstate South Carolina are two I'm familiar with. There are more, for sure.

We are on the Florida/Georgia border, and while it is rural and free living, there are many days in July and August when it's 105 or more IN THE SHADE.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I personally have lived my entire life in the South.
> Down here we like freedom, liberty, and hate government. Remember 1861?
> 
> There are some places down here that don't get "blistering hot". Western North Carolina, or Upstate South Carolina are two I'm familiar with. There are more, for sure.
> ...


OH GOOD LORD, that's HOT....and with humidity.....LOL....thanks....but a little too hot for me....it is beautiful there for sure...and I know you guys are strong conservatives just like me....but I have been on a few road trips checking out some locations and have seen the devastation first hand on recent tornado damage that had ripped through that area....so I would choose somewhere a little further north that is a bit less likely to be hit by tornadoes regularly...thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> Was raised right across the water from New York City, so I know all about cold winters- moved out west to AZ in my 20's to start a business and buy a small ranch- now I find myself needing a change some 20 years later- I'm very self sufficient and frugal- drama free, debt free and am tired of the blistering long summers- thinking about cashing out and buying my remote cabin in the woods next to some sort of state or game lands where I can hike out my door, wear camo and carry my weapon on my hip just in case- looking for a remote location where the cost of living is lower, tornadoes are nonexistent or minimal and I won't be hasseled by government over reach- I was told that Pennsylvania might be a good option tax-wise....I want to find my camo wearing, pickup driving, sasquatch hunting friends where I can start over and create the life that remains on my bucket list- daylight is burning- would love to hear any suggestions or input from others that can help me in any way with my plan- Thanks to all!


CamoCountryGirl,

No offense to any of our good friends from the Keystone State, but if the World is your Oyster, there are much better choices.

If I didn't have our beloved little Homestead on the Rolling Plains of Dixie, I'd be in Wyoming or the Black Hills of South Dakota. Matter of fact, if I can ever get the Feds to give me back HALF of what they extorted from me over a lifetime of working, I just may build me and Mrs Slippy a small cabin in The Black Hills one of these days to break up the monotony of the Southeastern US weather.

We'd "Winter" here at Slippy Lodge and spend summers in The Black Hills of South Dakota. The last time I looked at South Dakota's Freedom/Liberty Rating, it was pretty dang good so maybe I'd even move my full time domicile there to take advantages of the tax free (state taxes) and Liberty's that SD offers.

But thats just me....

(One of the smartest mofo's 'round these parts! :vs_lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have friends in Wyoming, which is not only a very laid back state, but the population density is the way I like things.
BUT, I DO NOT DO below zero weather, and snow, in fact I hate it so much I volunteered for Vietnam to get out of Colorado.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> OH GOOD LORD, that's HOT....and with humidity.....LOL....thanks....but a little too hot for me....it is beautiful there for sure...and I know you guys are strong conservatives just like me....but I have been on a few road trips checking out some locations and have seen the devastation first hand on recent tornado damage that had ripped through that area....so I would choose somewhere a little further north that is a bit less likely to be hit by tornadoes regularly...thanks so much for your reply!!


Remember, the further North you go, the more socialist/communist you get.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Slippy said:


> CamoCountryGirl,
> 
> No offense to any of our good friends from the Keystone State, but if the World is your Oyster, there are much better choices.
> 
> ...


I am quite sure the places that you refer to are quite beautiful but since I am looking to downsize and simplify I have certain things in mind- I only want to have one place....I want to be able to enjoy a lower cost of living and change of seasons and I am kind of fond of some historic small town flavor(I miss that from being raised in Jersey) when I have to venture into town to go to a hardware store....food shopping...ect...but of course, I am flexible on that one....biggest "Wants" are affordable living....ability to be by state/game lands and change of seasons...but winters not quite as extreme as South Dakota...thanks for the input!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> I am quite sure the places that you refer to are quite beautiful but since I am looking to downsize and simplify I have certain things in mind- I only want to have one place....I want to be able to enjoy a lower cost of living and change of seasons and I am kind of fond of some historic small town flavor(I miss that from being raised in Jersey) when I have to venture into town to go to a hardware store....food shopping...ect...but of course, I am flexible on that one....biggest "Wants" are affordable living....ability to be by state/game lands and change of seasons...but winters not quite as extreme as South Dakota...thanks for the input!!


To be honest I think Kentucky is a good option. I would push into eastern Ky or south eastern so that I was near one the following national forests:
Daniel Boon, Cherokee, Pisgah, or Monongahela national forest. all of these are around eastern kentucky, Tennesse, and West Virginia...

Other than that my as would head to the Ozarks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I see no advantage whatsoever moving north of the Mason Dixon line. Most of those states are Commie controlled.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> I am quite sure the places that you refer to are quite beautiful but since I am looking to downsize and simplify I have certain things in mind- I only want to have one place....I want to be able to enjoy a lower cost of living and change of seasons and I am kind of fond of some historic small town flavor(I miss that from being raised in Jersey) when I have to venture into town to go to a hardware store....food shopping...ect...but of course, I am flexible on that one....biggest "Wants" are affordable living....ability to be by state/game lands and change of seasons...but winters not quite as extreme as South Dakota...thanks for the input!!


Well there you have it! Sounds like you have your mind made up!

Hopefully some of our Pennsylvanians will chime in on this one. Mish, Camel and Chiefster and I think Maine Marine lives in PA.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Well there you have it! Sounds like you have your mind made up!
> 
> Hopefully some of our Pennsylvanians will chime in on this one. Mish, Camel and Chiefster and I think Maine Marine lives in PA.


Yes....I've had plenty of time to mull things over as it's reached 115 degrees and I've watched the Gila monsters fight in the middle of the scorching sand....


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> CamoCountryGirl,
> 
> No offense to any of our good friends from the Keystone State, but if the World is your Oyster, there are much better choices.
> 
> ...


Northern Idaho or NE Montana are better choices than Wyoming, although I do love the Cody area. I just don't want to be in the direct path when the caldera blows.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Remember, the further North you go, the more socialist/communist you get.


Sure, in the eastern part of the country. Not necessarily so in the midwest and west.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I live in PA and believe me, it ain’t that great. We tend to have democrat governors so taxes here are higher than average. Our gas tax is one of the highest in the country. If you are retired, there are zero state income taxes on your retirement income. Our roads and bridges suck except around the state capitol area. 6% sales tax on evetything except food and clothing. If you get rural and in an area with high unemployment (a large portion of the state) property values are pretty cheap so you can buy a homestead cheap if you are willing to go to one of these areas. The larger metro areas have liberal DAs so lots of drug crime and anti-gun sentiment. Most non-metro counties are pro-gun and pro second amendment. Lots if good hunting and fishing depending on the area but licenses are expensive. If you really want to get anti-social and out in the boonies, look at the counties north of interstate 80, north of State College. Most of that area is state and national forest and very sparsely populated. Cameron county only has a small handful of tiny villages in the whole county. A trip to Walmart or Lowes involves a trip of an hour or more, each way. We definately have 4 seasons here but winters are now much milder than those you remember from 20 years ago. Not much snow south of interstate 80. North of 80 gets much more.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> I live in PA and believe me, it ain't that great. We tend to have democrat governors so taxes here are higher than average. Our gas tax is one of the highest in the country. If you are retired, there are zero state income taxes on your retirement income. Our roads and bridges suck except around the state capitol area. 6% sales tax on evetything except food and clothing. If you get rural and in an area with high unemployment (a large portion of the state) property values are pretty cheap so you can buy a homestead cheap if you are willing to go to one of these areas. The larger metro areas have liberal DAs so lots of drug crime and anti-gun sentiment. Most non-metro counties are pro-gun and pro second amendment. Lots if good hunting and fishing depending on the area but licenses are expensive. If you really want to get anti-social and out in the boonies, look at the counties north of interstate 80, north of State College. Most of that area is state and national forest and very sparsely populated. Cameron county only has a small handful of tiny villages in the whole county. A trip to Walmart or Lowes involves a trip of an hour or more, each way. We definately have 4 seasons here but winters are now much milder than those you remember from 20 years ago. Not much snow south of interstate 80. North of 80 gets much more.


Thanks so much for your very thorough explanation...some of this I knew....but did not realize how liberal it was(UGH...not cool).....getting in on a depressed housing market is OK with me....I'm not much for being a Gladys Kravitz as far as neighbors go...I want to be tucked way back in the woods....don't want to see anyone unless I venture out looking to socialize....I don't care what people in the area do as long as they leave me alone and don't come visitin'...don't mind driving an hour to Walmart or lowes 1 hr each way...I am keeping an open mind and taking what everyone says into consideration....I regularly check Zillow.com for that small cabin on acreage(BUT must have indoor bathroom)&#8230;.if it is meant to be, it may be in any one of a few states....I will know when I see something that I feel is worth looking into....in the meantime, I am listening to all of the input...Thanks again!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in pa!! How bad could it be?! Lol
I'm in southeast PA. Population is too dense here. It's a weird mix of farmland and cities. It is very red in my area of the state. 

If I was picking somewhere in PA. I would go just east of Erie in the middle of nowhere. 

Happy travels!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MN would have certainly met what you are looking for except for the tax issue. 7.25% state tax. The state politicians have trended left the past 15 years as well, even though the GOP usually controls one or two of the legislative chambers at any one time. It has been 9 years since we had a GOP governor as well. With that said, the state is majority conservative outside of the Metro and St. Cloud. The DNC has a big time voter fraud enterprise in the state. Obama placing so many somalies in the state helped to tip the balance in voting as well.
We have abundant hunting opportunities, a ton of public land (state and Federal) and do have a large number of gun owners (7 in 10 homes in MN have guns).
I plan to move to Idaho, Wyoming or Utah when I retire though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> MN would have certainly met what you are looking for except for the tax issue. 7.25% state tax. The state politicians have trended left the past 15 years as well, even though the GOP usually controls one or two of the legislative chambers at any one time. It has been 9 years since we had a GOP governor as well. With that said, the state is majority conservative outside of the Metro and St. Cloud. The DNC has a big time voter fraud enterprise in the state. Obama placing so many somalies in the state helped to tip the balance in voting as well.
> We have abundant hunting opportunities, a ton of public land (state and Federal) and do have a large number of gun owners (7 in 10 homes in MN have guns).
> I plan to move to Idaho, Wyoming or Utah when I retire though.


We thought about Wyoming but the only time I've been there the winds were horrendous. I was told by a friend who lives there that is is normal. So much for that idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Sure, in the eastern part of the country. Not necessarily so in the midwest and west.


Seattle Washington, Portland Oregon.
I rest my case.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We thought about Wyoming but the only time I've been there the winds were horrendous. I was told by a friend who lives there that is is normal. So much for that idea.


The winds out there flip over semi's going down the Interstate sometimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> MN would have certainly met what you are looking for except for the tax issue. 7.25% state tax. The state politicians have trended left the past 15 years as well, even though the GOP usually controls one or two of the legislative chambers at any one time. It has been 9 years since we had a GOP governor as well. With that said, the state is majority conservative outside of the Metro and St. Cloud. The DNC has a big time voter fraud enterprise in the state. Obama placing so many somalies in the state helped to tip the balance in voting as well.
> We have abundant hunting opportunities, a ton of public land (state and Federal) and do have a large number of gun owners (7 in 10 homes in MN have guns).
> I plan to move to Idaho, Wyoming or Utah when I retire though.


Hey, @Inor, whatcha got to say about Minnesnowta?:vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Seattle Washington, Portland Oregon.
> I rest my case.:vs_rocking_banana:


Midwest: Kansas, Nebraska, North and South Dakota, Iowa Missouri. The West: Idaho, Wyoming, Alaska, Utah.

I said it wasn't "necessarily" true for the west and midwest. I rest my case.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Do some research before committing to Pa.
I have some family there, and they tell me taxes are high.
State, sales, city.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

There is a lot of very nice country there.
Stay away from the major cities-- Phili, Pittsburg, etc.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey, @Inor, whatcha got to say about Minnesnowta?:vs_laugh:


So educate me as to what I said that is not accurate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> So educate me as to what I said that is not accurate.


Having traveled to and through MN on business and pleasure I'd say that visiting the state is pretty awesome! Great fishing (never hunted in MN) but fished there a couple of times, great sports, especially hockey and very nice people...on the surface...but that's mainly the Metro people. The liberalism runs so thick in most people its sickening.

Most, not all of St Paul, Minneapolis, St Cloud and of all places Duluth are full of full blown liberal nut cases. Just like Austin, TX and Savannah, GA.

For 9 straight years I visited St Paul on business during the State High School Hockey Championships in St Paul and it was a riot! I was not there for the games, but rather on unrelated business but I stayed in downtown St Paul by the hockey arena and would hang out at the bars and restuarants and talk with the folks. Fun people, fun times. But don't mess up and talk about freedom and liberty issues, Many Minnesotans are so libtard crazy its out of control.

Would I go Walleye fishing in Northern MN again? You bet your ass I would!

Would I live there? You bet your ass I wouldn't.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Born and raised in PA. lived here most of my adult life. Near @Cheifster23. Lots of beautiful areas in the state. I like the Allegheny highlands. Gorgeous area if you like mountains and four seasons. Coal was destroyed by Obama. so the economy in is in shatters rurally. Pittsburgh, Philadelphia and Harrisburg are very liberal. Pa is high on taxes and low on Business. Not difficult to find a rural homestead with good water. Ask us that live here anything and yo will get a straight up answer.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Thanks!!*



Tango2X said:


> Do some research before committing to Pa.
> I have some family there, and they tell me taxes are high.
> State, sales, city.


Of course....much research and soul searching....it must be right and am in no rush....just going to sit back and listen....
Thanks again!!


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Camel923 said:


> Born and raised in PA. lived here most of my adult life. Near @Cheifster23. Lots of beautiful areas in the state. I like the Allegheny highlands. Gorgeous area if you like mountains and four seasons. Coal was destroyed by Obama. so the economy in is in shatters rurally. Pittsburgh, Philadelphia and Harrisburg are very liberal. Pa is high on taxes and low on Business. Not difficult to find a rural homestead with good water. Ask us that live here anything and yo will get a straight up answer.


Great Feedback...thank you SO MUCH!!
Of course I love my bi weekly trips to Walmart or Home Depot/lowes...and I don't mind driving a while from the cabin to get there....I want to live rural and remote...from what I am hearing, it sounds like somewhere in the middle of the state is kinda what I seek....yes, I certainly prefer something more mountainous and wooded...I was just reading something about the Susquehannock State Forest and the Hammersley Wild area...lush forests and plenty of waterfalls...saw lots of pictures...of course since I am currently sitting amongst cactus and dirt, I was drooling...but I am sure anything that is more rural up against any of the forest lands is beautiful....Just taking it all in!!
Thank You!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

View attachment 105597


From my kitchen window.

Now some of the locals are a bit different. There was a local building that every business failed. It was in the middle of nowhere. Some one mad it an alternative lifestyle night club so you had bus loads of queers from Pittsburgh supporting the place, PA state police in the middle of the road and the anabaaptists and the klan on the other side protesting the queers.

https://mountainmaryland.blogspot.com/2013/10/kkk-lynching-president-on-halloween-in.html?m=1

This was some of the locals idea of a Halloween costume at a bar in the middle of nowhere called Hillbilly Haven. Just to give you an idea of how different Appalachia can be from the liberal bastions of Philadelphia and Pittsburgh. The people Obama said cling to their Bibles and guns.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Oh Boy!*



Camel923 said:


> View attachment 105597
> 
> 
> From my kitchen window.
> ...


Well I am a patriot, and I love the American flag, my freedom and my Guns...but truthfully, I just can't be bothered getting myself all worked up about certain things- I used to....and I could tell you I wouldn't want to live anywhere near any alternative lifestyle nightclub....I was raised in the New York City area and spent lots of time in Greenwich Village, so I have seen just about everything, not much phases me- these days I just "Live and Let Live"....and I keep my mouth shut...but I am more inclined to seek out the normalcy(to me) of the conservative camo wearing gun toting flag flying small town population somewhere...I have had my fill of the alternative stuff...by the way..That is a besutiful pic out your kitchen window...looks like a Christmas card...thanks for the great reply!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey, @Inor, whatcha got to say about Minnesnowta?:vs_laugh:


I spent the first 49 years of my life in that God foresaken liberal hell-hole. I am not a fan.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My problem is not n finding great country to want to live in....its having to walk away from it because of all the ass clowns out there who think they want to live in the same place to escape people who they think are the problem, not even considering that they are the very people I was tryin to get way from....

So for me.....I want a place I can shoot any caliber of gun I own, in any direction and have no one close enough to be affected by it, hear me do it....or a lest have he damn courtesy to not ask question....saw 180 acres for $55K in Kentucky I'm looking at


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> My problem is not n finding great country to want to live in....its having to walk away from it because of all the ass clowns out there who think they want to live in the same place to escape people who they think are the problem, not even considering that they are the very people I was tryin to get way from....
> 
> So for me.....I want a place I can shoot any caliber of gun I own, in any direction and have no one close enough to be affected by it, hear me do it....or a lest have he damn courtesy to not ask question....saw 180 acres for $55K in Kentucky I'm looking at


Do it if there is an opportunity. Wait a minute and a decade will slip by, Brother.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> Well I am a patriot, and I love the American flag, my freedom and my Guns...but truthfully, I just can't be bothered getting myself all worked up about certain things- I used to....and I could tell you I wouldn't want to live anywhere near any alternative lifestyle nightclub....I was raised in the New York City area and spent lots of time in Greenwich Village, so I have seen just about everything, not much phases me- these days I just "Live and Let Live"....and I keep my mouth shut...but I am more inclined to seek out the normalcy(to me) of the conservative camo wearing gun toting flag flying small town population somewhere...I have had my fill of the alternative stuff...by the way..That is a besutiful pic out your kitchen window...looks like a Christmas card...thanks for the great reply!!


Maybe consider a little less radical move than going "back east". We moved to Cochise County (AZ) from Minnesota about 4 years ago and we absolutely LOVE it. We are high enough up in the mountains that we actually get snow in the winter and rarely get into triple digits in the summer.

I could not handle living in Tucson either (or Phoenix or Flagstaff). But once you get away from all the busybodies in the city that want to tell you what to do (and charge you a premium in taxes and fees to do it), life in AZ is pretty dang awesome. And the one really BIG thing AZ has over almost every other state in the Union that has one or more big cities, is the state does not seem inclined to make the rural people pay for the city services nearly as much as places like Minnesota or Ohio or PA.

Yes, we have a high sales tax, but that is a tax I can choose not to pay. That is why, whenever possible, I choose to buy most things on the Black Market (otherwise known as the Free Market).


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*You Are Absolutely Right*



Inor said:


> Maybe consider a little less radical move than going "back east". We moved to Cochise County (AZ) from Minnesota about 4 years ago and we absolutely LOVE it. We are high enough up in the mountains that we actually get snow in the winter and rarely get into triple digits in the summer.
> 
> I could not handle living in Tucson either (or Phoenix or Flagstaff). But once you get away from all the busybodies in the city that want to tell you what to do (and charge you a premium in taxes and fees to do it), life in AZ is pretty dang awesome. And the one really BIG thing AZ has over almost every other state in the Union that has one or more big cities, is the state does not seem inclined to make the rural people pay for the city services nearly as much as places like Minnesota or Ohio or PA.
> 
> Yes, we have a high sales tax, but that is a tax I can choose not to pay. That is why, whenever possible, I choose to buy most things on the Black Market (otherwise known as the Free Market).


Arizona IS a totally awesome state to live...while nothing will ever be perfect, The Tucson area has been totally wonderful to me- moving here from New Jersey with a few thousand dollars in my pocket in the early 90's I have created a successful business that has allowed me to have my dream, a ranch in the country- I have raised and trained horses for the past 20+ years...a complete and total DREAM come true for this Jersey girl....it has been wonderful and I am now debt free....but when you have been in the desert this long after being raised somewhere that was lush with mountains and streams...the woods...for many people the scorching summers begin to wear on you....since I am someone that rides horses and spend 90% of my free time outside over the past 7 years or so I just started to dread the summers that are soooo long and drawn out- just can't hack the extreme heat anymore...the 100+ temps for weeks on end....no rain...the scorched dry landscape with cactus and lizards(something that never appealed to me in the first place)&#8230;.it was a new frontier when I moved here...away from the mass populous and outside a larger city/town(Tucson) where I could start a successful business....I've done it...I've lived it...and as I am getting older and both my parents are now gone, I ask myself, "Is there anything that would really DO IT for me? Does anything really excite me??"....and the answer is "Yes, That little log cabin in the woods"....now that may be where it ends...it would be a big leap for sure- and doing it by myself....but I don't want to have any regrets(like many people do) when I am laying on my deathbed....I miss the lush landscape...the REAL forest with tree stands...and deer....the primitive waterfalls and clear running streams...places where I can hike with my dogs for miles and never see another soul- yes there are "Kinda Sorta" places like that in Northern az but the ENTIRE arid state populous of hunters and outdoor enthusiasts from the cities converge on those limited areas which have driven real estate prices beyond affordable for many people including me....now I may be in some sort of fantasy land- I'm not sure....but I at least want to consider my options....I have been there/done that with Arizona and it has been wonderful...but what I just explained about the cabin and lush landscape is what really speaks to my heart now...downsizing and simplifying...I have a sizable place here with numerous barns and outbuildings...and a 1700 SF 3br 2ba house....it's a lot to maintain...and I am not using most of it anymore since I have sold off all the livestock.....I don't want to work that hard anymore....I am thinking that maybe it is time to begin a new chapter in my life...reinvent myself....now it is just a matter of doing my research and deciding just HOW IMPOTANT this new life that "Could Be" is to me.....that's where I stand...but I thank you for your input!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like "Your just a small town girl, living in a lonely world", so "Get your motor running, get out on the highway". And maybe ask your friends, "If I leave here tomorrow, will you still remember me"...

My point being...hell I don't know what my point was. It just sounded pretty clever :vs_smile:



CamoCountryGirl said:


> Arizona IS a totally awesome state to live...while nothing will ever be perfect, The Tucson area has been totally wonderful to me- moving here from New Jersey with a few thousand dollars in my pocket in the early 90's I have created a successful business that has allowed me to have my dream, a ranch in the country- I have raised and trained horses for the past 20+ years...a complete and total DREAM come true for this Jersey girl....it has been wonderful and I am now debt free....but when you have been in the desert this long after being raised somewhere that was lush with mountains and streams...the woods...for many people the scorching summers begin to wear on you....since I am someone that rides horses and spend 90% of my free time outside over the past 7 years or so I just started to dread the summers that are soooo long and drawn out- just can't hack the extreme heat anymore...the 100+ temps for weeks on end....no rain...the scorched dry landscape with cactus and lizards(something that never appealed to me in the first place)&#8230;.it was a new frontier when I moved here...away from the mass populous and outside a larger city/town(Tucson) where I could start a successful business....I've done it...I've lived it...and as I am getting older and both my parents are now gone, I ask myself, "Is there anything that would really DO IT for me? Does anything really excite me??"....and the answer is "Yes, That little log cabin in the woods"....now that may be where it ends...it would be a big leap for sure- and doing it by myself....but I don't want to have any regrets(like many people do) when I am laying on my deathbed....I miss the lush landscape...the REAL forest with tree stands...and deer....the primitive waterfalls and clear running streams...places where I can hike with my dogs for miles and never see another soul- yes there are "Kinda Sorta" places like that in Northern az but the ENTIRE arid state populous of hunters and outdoor enthusiasts from the cities converge on those limited areas which have driven real estate prices beyond affordable for many people including me....now I may be in some sort of fantasy land- I'm not sure....but I at least want to consider my options....I have been there/done that with Arizona and it has been wonderful...but what I just explained about the cabin and lush landscape is what really speaks to my heart now...downsizing and simplifying...I have a sizable place here with numerous barns and outbuildings...and a 1700 SF 3br 2ba house....it's a lot to maintain...and I am not using most of it anymore since I have sold off all the livestock.....I don't want to work that hard anymore....I am thinking that maybe it is time to begin a new chapter in my life...reinvent myself....now it is just a matter of doing my research and deciding just HOW IMPOTANT this new life that "Could Be" is to me.....that's where I stand...but I thank you for your input!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The problem with all the federal lands, and parks, and such is that they sold off all of the street side properties to private parties and they know the value of the land that they have access too. You can't get to most federal land without driving through someone else property first....and your gonna pay premium for that. As for me. 150 to 200 acres of hills, while not giving much of anything for crops, will get you a little isolation and someone having to work harder to get to you.

All the ones I have looked at have only about an acre of land that could be turned into a garden. everything else....hills.

But when thats all you want....we'll....hill land can be bought for about $500 -$1000 an acre in many places....much less in others. What I look for is water. One place I looked at had an artesian well that bubbled up to the surface....the property directly behind it had to drill to 900 feet to get water. It just wasn't enough land for me and not isolated enough.


----------



## Never_Ready_Enough (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey all. Have been lurking for a while, and this thread encouraged me to sign up. Wife and I have a common interest in relocating further from suburbia. Right now we are looking at NC. Wife would like to be within a half-day drive from the beach in warmer months and we still want to enjoy four seasons. Only about 11 years to go!!

I found a good site for researching land for sale:

Landwatch.com

The site pretty good in my opinion. Your searches can be very granular.

cheers


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Never_Ready_Enough said:


> Hey all. Have been lurking for a while, and this thread encouraged me to sign up. Wife and I have a common interest in relocating further from suburbia. Right now we are looking at NC. Wife would like to be within a half-day drive from the beach in warmer months and we still want to enjoy four seasons. Only about 11 years to go!!
> 
> I found a good site for researching land for sale:
> 
> ...


Welcome Never Ready Enough...I hve lived in NC since 99. Lots of good property down south and east of Fayetteville. Its about a 2 hour drive from the Beach....flat as hell though. If you go west of Fayetteville towards Charlotte (along the I77 corridor or near Garner) you can find land too and you start getting into some rolling terrain. Be forewarned NC summers get humid, but the winters are mild, the fall and spring are great.

Just not enough hills for this Bluegrass state, born and bred (a couple times at least), country boy.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wish you well wherever you end up. I agree about the seasons. The three states on my short list are Montana, Utah and Wyoming ... as I type this from Florida


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mid May for a garden in about right. The average last frost date at my home is May 15. A lot of PA gardeners plant over Memorial day weekend just to be safe.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

View attachment 105747


From my back yard. Bleeding hearts. Spring has sprung. Snow a possibility until mid May. So warm this winter the Turkeys has bred before spring gobbler. Good time for trout though.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You might want to consider northwest Arkansas. Incredibly beautiful with the Ozark mountains, lakes and rivers. You would have your 4 seasons without the severe cold of the north... ie PA. Many areas very rural but there are some nice cities when you need them. My dad lived on the Little Red River and we could catch amazing rainbow trout off his dock. I think most of the population there lives in their camo year round with a gun on their hip and one in their truck's rack. It is a very conservative state as can be attested by the governor telling the Feds to go to hell and not shutting down the state.

BTW, the threat of tornadoes is way overblown because when they hit, they are on the news. You are much, much more likely of dying from a host of things, such as ladders or bees, than a tornado.

As a prepper, if I wasn't attached to Mississippi, I'd move there in an instant.

https://www.arkansas.com/regions/northwest


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> Maybe consider a little less radical move than going "back east". We moved to Cochise County (AZ) from Minnesota about 4 years ago and we absolutely LOVE it. We are high enough up in the mountains that we actually get snow in the winter and rarely get into triple digits in the summer.
> 
> I could not handle living in Tucson either (or Phoenix or Flagstaff). But once you get away from all the busybodies in the city that want to tell you what to do (and charge you a premium in taxes and fees to do it), life in AZ is pretty dang awesome. And the one really BIG thing AZ has over almost every other state in the Union that has one or more big cities, is the state does not seem inclined to make the rural people pay for the city services nearly as much as places like Minnesota or Ohio or PA.
> 
> Yes, we have a high sales tax, but that is a tax I can choose not to pay. That is why, whenever possible, I choose to buy most things on the Black Market (otherwise known as the Free Market).


This is what I have been thinking while reading this thread! I personally love the desert, but I used to live up near Showlow in Navajo Co. It was beautiful up there. Lakes, Mountains, Forests, grass, pasture land, 4 seasons. There is a lot more to AZ other than deserts. And you are not going to find any better gun laws than you will in AZ. When the COTUS is your permit, you are free to carry as you like. Great motorcycling there as well.


----------



## Never_Ready_Enough (Apr 22, 2020)

Old SF Guy said:


> Welcome Never Ready Enough...I hve lived in NC since 99. Lots of good property down south and east of Fayetteville. Its about a 2 hour drive from the Beach....flat as hell though. If you go west of Fayetteville towards Charlotte (along the I77 corridor or near Garner) you can find land too and you start getting into some rolling terrain. Be forewarned NC summers get humid, but the winters are mild, the fall and spring are great.
> 
> Just not enough hills for this Bluegrass state, born and bred (a couple times at least), country boy.


Thanks for the feedback SF Guy. I gotta have some hills! Spent a good part of my childhood in southern WV. Just something about those hills that gets in your blood.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I've lived in PA for 24 years ( my entire life ) it's far from the best state but far from the worst. The aforementioned places such as Wyoming, the Dakotas are incredibly beautiful. But to me there's a big difference between remote and desolate. Not to go ruffling feathers here but TO ME those places seem desolate. 

Later on in my life I may prefer the desolate locations. But at the end of the day, I've got a decent sized town about 45 minutes away. There's no light pollution here and in the winter besides the wind I might hear the neighbor's hound or donkey if the wind is right. 

Personally I'd advise going as high up in the state as possible. You're more susceptible to NY'ers but you're away from what a lot of us consider the toxic three Pittsburgh, Harrisburg and Philadelphia. It's like any area up here though, at first we don't like outsiders but after awhile we might not be as hostile. Good luck with your journey!


----------

